# [User des Jahres] Wahl 2016



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2016)

An dieser Stelle, die Wahl des User 2016.
Wie im jeden Jahr, ist dies eine offene Wahl wo für die Nomenierten 
nur eine Stimme abgegeben werden kann. Der Gewinner erhält für ein
Jahr einen Wanderpokal, wo sein Name Eingraviert wird. 

Jetzt haben wir aber doch eine kleine Änderung zu den sonstigen Jahren,
es gibt Sachpreise für die Plätze 1, 2, 3  und zusätzlich für einen der
Abstimmenden, dieser wird per Los ermittelt (ausgenommen sind die drei 
Erstplatzierten, Mods und Admins). 

Die Sachpreise werden vom *SPS-Forum* gestiftet und sind Amazon
Gutscheine im Wert von 35,-€. Gutscheine aus dem Grund, da diese immer
den Geschmack des Gewinners treffen.

Da wir laut der Nominierung wieder 11 Plätze brauchen, werde ich mich von der 
Liste streichen.

Ich wünsche viel Spaß und in diesen Jahr zusätzlich viel Glück, es gibt ja eine 
Kleinigkeit zu gewinnen.

 Nominierung 2016

*Bisherigen User des Jahres*


2016PN/DP2015PN/DP2014hucki2013PN/DP2012PN/DP2011PN/DP2010Helmut_von_der_Reparatur2009Larry Laffer2008Larry Laffer2007Ralle / zotos2006Ralle


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2016)

Hochschieb, vor Weihnachten...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2016)

Hochschieb, vor Sylvester.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2016)

Kommt schon Freunde, gebt eure Stimme ab. Es gibt ja etwas zu gewinnen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Januar 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Stichwahl wenn 2 oder mehr die gleiche Anzahl an Stimmen haben ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2017)

Ist nicht geklärt, vielleicht reichen Sie bei zwei den Pokal nach einem halben Jahr,
bei drei nach vier Monaten, bei vier nach drei Monaten .... einfach weiter. 

Aber es darf ja noch abgestimmt werden!


----------



## hucki (3 Januar 2017)

Wie haben denn das Ralle und zotos für 2007 gehandhabt?

Gab's da schon einen Pokal? Auf dem jetzigen kann ich mich nicht erinnern, die Namem gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Januar 2017)

Ich bin für Stichwahl ... denn... es kann nur einen geben.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Wie haben denn das Ralle und zotos für 2007 gehandhabt?
> 
> Gab's da schon einen Pokal? Auf dem jetzigen kann ich mich nicht erinnern, die Namem gesehen zu haben.



Da gab es noch keinen Pokal!

Der wurde erst später (2009 oder so), von vierlagig gestiftet.


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Januar 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich bin für Stichwahl ... denn... es kann nur einen geben.....



Ich nicht ... 

Wenn 2 (oder auch mehr) Mitglieder punktgleich sind dann sind sie halt auch alle "User des Jahres" - was spräche denn dagegen ?
Abgesehen davon war das ja 2007 auch kein Thema ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Januar 2017)

Es gibt nur einen Pokal...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2017)

Zur Zeit sieht es ja so aus, als wenn er da bleibt wo er ist. 

Mann kann noch seine Stimme abgeben, es gibt auch etwas zu Gewinnen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Januar 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Pokal...


Der Pokal hat doch ohnehin mehr einen symbolischen Wert. Den könnte man sicherlich auch symbolisch neben dem Avatar darstellen? Dort wo bei dir das "S" für Skype steht. Vielleicht auch etwas flashiger?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Januar 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Der Pokal hat doch ohnehin mehr einen symbolischen Wert. Den könnte man sicherlich auch symbolisch neben dem Avatar darstellen? Dort wo bei dir das "S" für Skype steht. Vielleicht auch etwas flashiger?



oder anstelle des "Erfahrener Benutzer" auch dann für länger als ein Jahr. Wobei es bei PN/DP dann eng wird mit dem Platz


----------



## KingHelmer (4 Januar 2017)

Oder alle Posts werden automatisch als "hilfreichste Antwort" markiert


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Januar 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Der Pokal hat doch ohnehin mehr einen symbolischen Wert. Den könnte man sicherlich auch symbolisch neben dem Avatar darstellen? Dort wo bei dir das "S" für Skype steht. Vielleicht auch etwas flashiger?



Ja ... warum nicht ...?
In einem anderen Forum gibt es da z.B. den Titel "MVP" = Most Valued Professional - der wird auch bei dem User eingeblendet (allerdings auf dessen Seite)

Aber vielleicht hätten unsere Forums-Betreiber dazu ja eine Idee ...


----------



## hucki (4 Januar 2017)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Oder alle Posts werden automatisch als "hilfreichste Antwort" markiert



Auch ein "User des Jahres" kann Unsinn erzählen.

Glaub' mir, ich sprech' da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## hucki (4 Januar 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Den könnte man sicherlich auch symbolisch neben dem Avatar darstellen?


Es würden ihn dort auf jeden Fall mehr Leute wahrnehmen, als z.B. damals bei mir im Regal. Dort bewundert man ihn fast nur allein (das allerdings sehr gern).
Und die ihn hier im Forum sehen, können auch die Symbolik besser einordnen.

Bei Harald sollte außerdem noch ein "Rekord-" davor (oder quer drüber) stehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Januar 2017)

Hier fehlen aber noch so einige Stimmen ...!


----------



## Tommi (7 Januar 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hier fehlen aber noch so einige Stimmen ...!



das stimmt, 71 Stimmen von 3754 aktiven Benutzern, das sind 1,89% Wahlbeteiligung!!!

Stimmt noch ab!!!!!! 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Flinn (8 Januar 2017)

Das ist ja ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2017)

Ich wollte noch mal so daran erinnern, es kann noch abgestimmt werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2017)

Jetzt geht es Langsam in den Endspurt, meiner Meinung
nach sind da noch ein paar mehr Stimmen drin.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2017)

Hallo wir können die Wahlbeteiligung von 2010 noch leicht topen, gebt jetzt eure Stimme ab.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2017)

Zumindest die 100 müssten wir ja knacken, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2017)

Ich weiß es nervt, aber wählen gehen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2017)

Da haben wir ihn, der User des Jahres ist PN/DP.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Sieger, den zweiten und den drittplazierten.
Allen anderen Plazierten auch einen Glückwunsch ihr seit auch ganz vorne mit dabei.

Ich bedanke mich für alle die gewählt haben.


----------



## hucki (17 Januar 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Harald, Thomas und Dieter!

Wieder mal würdige Gewinner.





PS:
Freu' mich auf Bilder von der Pokalübergabe.


Wieder in Hamburg, Harald?


----------



## Tommi (17 Januar 2017)

Harald und den Platzierten Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Harald zum verdienten 1. Platz.   .


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2017)

Herzlichen Dank an alle, die mitgemacht haben 

Ich möchte meinen Preis gerne einem guten Zweck zukommen lassen.
Wenn möglich spendet doch bitte den Betrag an den
Förderkreis für tumor- und leukemiekranke Kinder Ulm e.V.

http://www.foerderkreis-ulm.org/

Ich denke es gibt genug Schicksalsschläge und Elend auf dieser Welt und da kann man auch mal etwas Gutes tun.

Nochmals vielen Dank!

Blockmove


----------



## PN/DP (18 Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir ihre Stimme gegeben haben! Ich fühle mich sehr geehrt. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Thomas und Dieter.

Vielen Dank an Helmut für die fleißige Moderation der Nominierung sowie der Wahl. Vielen Dank an alle die sich an der Wahl beteiligt haben.

Harald


----------



## de vliegende hollander (18 Januar 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Harald..

Alle andere in der top 10 sind auch klasse..


----------



## dingo (18 Januar 2017)

Glückwunsch Harald


----------



## Lord_Anubis (18 Januar 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Top 3 und alle nominierten!


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Januar 2017)

Hallo Harald,

auch ich möchte dich zu dem wirklich verdienten Titel beglückwünschen.

Gruß
Larry

Nachsatz :
Die Glückwünsche gehen natürlich genauso auch an alle anderen, die sich in so toller Weise für dieses Forum engagiert haben und es auch weiterhin tun.


----------



## Krumnix (18 Januar 2017)

Der Ronaldo des SPS-Forum. Glückwunsch


----------



## zako (18 Januar 2017)

... den Glückwünschen kann ich mich nur anschließen!
Besonderer Dank auch allen, die das Forum nicht nur nutzen um eigene Probleme zu erörtern, sondern die sich in die Problemstellung anderer hineindenken und bei einer konstrutiven Lösungsfindung mitarbeiten.
Aber die hier Nominierten sind schon "Champions League"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Januar 2017)

Auch mein Glückwunsch an PN/DP, Thomas 2.1 und Blockmove 
für den Platz auf dem Podium. 

Genau genommen war die Nominierung schon ein Erfolg – deswegen
mein Glückwunsch auch an die anderen auf der Liste.

Ich finde es gut, dass wir einmal im Jahr darüber nachdenken, was
das SPS-Forum ausmacht – und das sind nun mal die kompetenten 
Antworten, Denkanstöße, Rückfragen und Lösungen, die es hier 
praktisch rund um die Uhr gibt.


----------



## KingHelmer (19 Januar 2017)

Von mir auch einen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und alle Finalisten 
Nicht nur einen Glückwunsch, sondern auch ein Danke für die Aufopferung eurer kostbaren Zeit um Anfängern und Fortgeschrittenen jederzeit weiterzuhelfen 




Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> und das sind nun mal die kompetenten
> Antworten, Denkanstöße, Rückfragen und Lösungen, die es hier
> praktisch rund um die Uhr gibt.



....Mist jetzt weiß ich warum ich nicht nominiert wurde. Ich dachte es geht um sinnlose Kommentare und spaßige Einwürfe, sowie das Anstoßen von heftigen Diskussionen die am Thema vorbeigehen 
Aber danke dir, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid! 

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## RONIN (19 Januar 2017)

Spät aber doch auch von mir die Gratulation bzw. das Danke an den Gewinner, den Zweit-/Drittplatzierten sowie den anderen Finalisten führ die tolle Arbeit über das Jahr.
Irgendwas interessantes ist hier immer. Das "fast rund um die Uhr" möchte ich hier auch noch mal hervorheben.

Danke! und Weiter so! :sm24:​


----------



## Safety (19 Januar 2017)

Hallo,
auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner PN/DP.


----------



## Nicole (20 Januar 2017)

Im Namen des gesamten SPS-Forum Teams:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den User des Jahres 2016 – PN/DP.
Gratulation auch dem Zweitplatzierten Thomas_v2.1 und dem Drittplatzierten Blockmove.

Ein herzliches Dankeschön gilt allen teilnehmenden Usern – vielen Dank für eure Stimmabgabe.  
Unter den 97 Teilnehmern (ausgenommen Mods, Admins und den 3 Platzierten) wurde per Zufallsgenerator der User PinkPanther32 als Gewinner gezogen - herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Den 4 Gewinnern werden Ihre Preise per Email zugesandt:
• PN/DP
• Thomas_v2.1
• Blockmove (der Gewinn wird in Form einer Geldspende direkt an den Förderkreis für tumor- und leukämiekranke Kinder in Ulm überwiesen)
• PinkPanther32

Zu guter Letzt:
Rostiger Nagel, dir vielen Dank für die Durchführung der Abstimmung, der Wahl und der gesamten Moderation.


----------

